# Husqvarna 345 leaks fuel when the saw is on its side and I am filling tank with fuel



## ri chevy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi:
Sorry for the silly question, but I came across a 345 that runs fine, but when I refuel, it leaks some fuel out of the bottom. Any help appreciated. I was thinking to replace the fuel lines and primer bulb. The primer seems to work OK, but I thought that when I had everything out, probably easier to just replace everything. I tried to search, but could not come up with the same issue. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome!

My 372xp Does the same thing, I think it has something to do with the tank vent. I just fill it up really quick and get it stood back up.:msp_wink:


----------



## rburg (Aug 30, 2012)

I had a dealer tell me it was normal to leak like that. Mine ended up being a leak at the tank where the vent line came out of the tank.


----------



## ri chevy (Aug 30, 2012)

PARTSWOODCHUCK said:


> Welcome!
> 
> My 372xp Does the same thing, I think it has something to do with the tank vent. I just fill it up really quick and get it stood back up.:msp_wink:



LOL I pretty much do the same thing. Just fill it up fast. :hmm3grin2orange: I looked at all of the illustrated parts photos, and I can't find a tank vent on this 345 model. So I guess it does not have one. The fuel line looks fine when I checked it. Not cracked or braking down. Sounds like I hear a little hiss from something when I stand the saw back up straight. I just hate wasting fuel like that.


----------



## Denis Gionet (Aug 30, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> Hi:
> Sorry for the silly question, but I came across a 345 that runs fine, but when I refuel, it leaks some fuel out of the bottom.



Use a funnel and aim better.... sorry, couldn't resist !!!

My 435 has done that a time or 2 as well, but not recently. Can't explain.


----------



## zogger (Aug 30, 2012)

Take the top cover and air filter off and actually look at it when you add fuel. You should be able to see where it is leaking from then.


----------



## ri chevy (Aug 30, 2012)

zogger said:


> Take the top cover and air filter off and actually look at it when you add fuel. You should be able to see where it is leaking from then.



Thanks. I'll try that next.


----------



## Twindad (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a 345 that did the same thing. On the right hand side of the saw, on the upper part of the tank, there are two fuel line connections. One line goes to the carb and the other goes to the primer bulb. Check to make sure that both of these lines are connected securely to the tank nipple. The connections are kinda hard to see if you're not looking for them, but if you follow the line to the tank, you should find them with no trouble. I think these lines working loose is a fairly common thing with this model. Other than this, its a great little saw. Good luck.


----------



## ri chevy (Aug 31, 2012)

Twindad said:


> I have a 345 that did the same thing. On the right hand side of the saw, on the upper part of the tank, there are two fuel line connections. One line goes to the carb and the other goes to the primer bulb. Check to make sure that both of these lines are connected securely to the tank nipple. The connections are kinda hard to see if you're not looking for them, but if you follow the line to the tank, you should find them with no trouble. I think these lines working loose is a fairly common thing with this model. Other than this, its a great little saw. Good luck.



I'll check this too when I have the saw apart. Thanks.


----------



## ri chevy (Aug 31, 2012)

*Update with a few photos of where the leak is coming from*

View attachment 250844
View attachment 250841
View attachment 250842
View attachment 250843
View attachment 250840


I took the top off and made sure all of the fuel lines were good, in tact, and securely fastened to where they should be. I then filled up the fuel tank and found where the fuel was coming from. See the photo with the arrows and text. 

There was about a half tank of fuel prior to fueling. I turned the saw on its side to try and find the leak, and it would not leak. Only when I fill up the tank does it leak. :bang:


----------



## zogger (Aug 31, 2012)

ri chevy said:


> View attachment 250844
> View attachment 250841
> View attachment 250842
> View attachment 250843
> ...



That's a replaceable tank vent thing in there? Not sure on that saw, but on a 55 rancher you can reach up under the filler cap, pull the hard plastic thing down with your finger or a bent wire, etc.,, then push it out of the saw with something like a 1/4" driver extension with a small socket. There's a plastic piece/filter you can replace then, or both pieces. I think also there might be a duckbill inside the tank on the other end. You'll need to check the saw and your IPL to make sure, but looks like that could be similar. Good luck!


----------

